# Remote auditing wanted



## mdressler6601 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am looking for remote auditing from home part time.  I hold 2 certifications, and have been certified with AAPC since 1996.  My specialty is E/M coding, but well versed in multi-specialty areas and compliance.  My resume is attached, however, also available upon request.

Mary Dressler, CPC, PCS
compliance_coder@cox.net


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 16, 2011)

I sent you an email!

Amy


----------



## coder21 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am interested also.  If you find anything can you please share?  I have my CPC and CEMC.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## biller4u (Feb 16, 2011)

*Remote coding or field reviewer position wanted*

I am a cpc with experience in e/m coding of 6 years and have done field review of Hedis and Pia for two years I am looking for remote coding position or field reviewer position, can some one help me with my search.  I don't have any leads. my email is djwilliams@knology.net[/email]


----------



## mdressler6601 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am looking for remote auditing from home part time. I hold 2 certifications, and have been certified with AAPC since 1996. My specialty is E/M coding, but well versed in multi-specialty areas and compliance. My resume is attached, however, also available upon request.

Mary Dressler, CPC, PCS
compliance_coder@cox.net 
Attached Images my resume 02-11.JPG (60.4 KB, 15 views)


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 22, 2011)

Mary,  

Did you receive my email?

Amy


----------

